# Exploring Arda!



## Ragnarok (Dec 30, 2001)

Ok, ME is in the middle, Aman to the West, then whats to the East? After Mordor, there is what? And isnt there a whole other continent?


----------



## Beorn (Dec 30, 2001)

There is Rhun....And east of that I've no idea...The Sea of Rhun can be seen on your LotR map...when I get my Atlas of Me, I'll tell you, unless someone else has


----------



## Ragnarok (Dec 30, 2001)

I know a lot of ME, but I want to know more about Aman, and East of Rhun, and what used to be Beleriand. I like studying maps and geography, much like Bilbo.


----------



## KevinLandwaster (Jan 3, 2002)

Well if you want to learn more about Beleriand, you could always build yourself a submarine and cruise out into the sea east of Gondor...I bet there's lots of archeological ruins you could find of the civilizations of old before the banishment of Morgoth.

As for the lands east of Rhun, well, the Edain knew all about them and wrote much literature and had some great maps. Unfortuneately, all that knowledge is burried in a great rift in the earth in the ocean far West of ME...so that knowledge is pretty much lost forever. 

Although, I bet the Valar know all about the eastern lands...it's just pretty tough these days finding one of them. You could try asking Tom Bombadil though, he might know.


But if you want to learn more about Aman, read the Silmarillion. There's a lot of info there.


----------

